# Oregon Security Company owner and employees arrested



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Owner of Beaverton security company, two employees charged with stealing items from Oregon Episcopal School | OregonLive.com

The owner of a Beaverton security company and two of his employees have been arrested and charged in a string of burglaries reported at a Washington County school where the company provided after-hours security patrols.

Washington County Sheriff's Office deputies arrested Stirling Anderson, 27, of Wilsonville, who owns Northwest Merchant Patrol, and two of his employees, Sheldon McMillan, 21, of Beaverton, and David Smith, 39, of Wilsonville at about 2 a.m., Saturday at Oregon Episcopal School, 6300 S.W. Nicol Road in Raleigh Hills.

Just before the arrests, deputies were called to the school after a person a different security company, Arcadia Security Department, witnessed Anderson and McMillan allegedly leaving the school with stolen property and called authorities, said Washington County Sgt. Bob Ray.


----------



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

Look like they should have hired Arcadia Security.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Hmm...


----------



## EMTFORHIRE (Nov 11, 2009)

The only thing I would trust this picture of health to protect would be his own stash of twinkies and and lard buckets!


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

Just glad they caught them!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

> *Quality Staff*
> Our goal is to employ only the most qualified *burglars;* the best of the best to provide advanced and on-going training, and equip with the most state-of-the-art tools and duty equipment._ * In fact, most of our employees are Tools.*_ By doing so, this gives our company as a whole the ability to provide the best services to our clients, in a highly professional manner. For over 20 years, we have strived to employ only the best of the best. *Under new management we simply settle for guys with no sex crimes on their record.* Whether it is a Client Service Representative, Officer or a Sales Representative, they are highly valued, trained, experienced and respected* because there is some honor among thiefs*. Northwest Merchant has a rigorous hiring process to filter through applicants to find that perfect fit. *B & E, burglars, and second storie men need only apply.* Through the other two items of training and tools/equipment, *such as pry bars and other burglarios tools,* we are able to retain good Officers and improve in their professional growth. We pride ourselves in obtaining "go getters", (*in other words, they better Go Get Your Valuables or else,)* people that are intelligent, strong willed and have a strong work ethic. A company is only as good as its people, *and we are good at robbing you douche bags blind.*


They changed the site a little:redcarded:


----------

